# I have to feed how many people?!?!



## rickplaysbass (Aug 9, 2017)

Alright folks, I just scored myself a GMG Jim Bowie grill. My wife was really excited about it. So excited she actually said, "awesome, now you can do the cooking for the birthday party!!!"

Alright, no big deal. Except it is a big deal. We're expecting 50-60 people to show up and I've never cooked for anything near that size. I'm game to entertain the thought of this challenge though.

So keeping it budget friendly (I'm not smoking prime rib for everybody) any suggestions folks? I have the GMG, a MES 40, gas grill, and a double oven inside. 

I'd like to do one or two meats and a couple sides. I'm all ears to all suggestions.


----------



## natej (Aug 10, 2017)

Congrats on the new pit!! Wow thats alot of people!! Personally ive never fed that many people before but you cant go wrong with pork butt or pulled chuckie, budget concious and both very forgiving, tonnes of ways to serve.. rolls with slaw, by itself, tacos.. whatever tickles ya fancy, you could also try serving some rib platters Thumbs Up


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 10, 2017)

Pulled Pork and Leg Quarters are easy and cheap. Sides, Coleslaw, Corn, Baked Beans and something Green. The bird is easy, one per person. Any left is easy to repurpose or Aunt Josie can take a doggie bag home. Since there are two meats, 4 oz of pork per is plenty. 4oz X 60 = 240oz / 16 =15 lb PP / .5 yield = 30lbs Raw Butts needed (4 average Butts). Figure 1.5 rolls per since some may have two sammies. Plan for 2oz of Sauce per, one ear corn, 2oz Coleslaw and 3oz Beans. Don't go crazy. Only smoke the meat and beans. Butts and beans in the MES, DO BUTTS AHEAD! Pull the pork, bag, flattening for quick cooling, and refrigerate. Day of add Finishing Sauce and reheat to 165. Lots of options there. Smoke the beans day of, you can throw in some Apps if feeling fiesty. Use the GMG for the bird, see recipe below. That's how l would do this. Work smart and do ahead. You want to play, not stand at the  smoker and grill all day..JJ

*Pit Chicken aka, Roadside Chicken*

This Chicken is Grilled/Smoked and sold all across the country at Roadside Stands and at Firehouse Fund Raiser BBQ's. Here is my version

Pit Chix Basting Sauce

2C Apple Cider Vinegar

1C Olive or other Oil

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Chipotle powder. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

2Lrg Egg Yolks

I always Brine my Chicken with my Families Favorite Brine and apply some Bubba Chix Rub. This is then Grill/Smoked over indirect heat at 300-325°F until the Internal Temp (IT) reaches 175°F. If the skin is not Crisp enough, a few minutes, turning frequently, over direct heat will get you there.

This stuff is Tangy with a Sweet and Spicy Finish. If you wish, instead of Brining, you can make a Double batch and add 1T Kosher Salt to half. Marinate the Chix for 4-6 hours with the salted half of the Brine/Basting Sauce then use the rest to baste during the Cook.

I would squirt the Sauce on with a Sports Bottle about every 15-20 minutes and used all but 1/2 cup that I took to the Table to add a fresh Punch of flavor. Great Stuff!...

About 3 Cups, Enough for 8-10 quarters.

*Families Favorite Brine*

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

*Bubba Chix Rub*

1/4C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

1tsp Cayenne

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Increase Cayenne to 1 Tablespoon if more heat is desired. Add 1T Kosher Salt if the bird is not Brined.

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  

Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

Add 1 1/2C Apple Cider or juice

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups. Enough for 1 Butt.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 10, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Pulled Pork and Leg Quarters are easy and cheap. Sides, Coleslaw, Corn, Baked Beans and something Green. The bird is easy, one per person. Any left is easy to repurpose or Aunt Josie can take a doggie bag home. Since there are two meats, 4 oz of pork per is plenty. 4oz X 60 = 240oz / 16 =15 lb PP / .5 yield = 30lbs Raw Butts needed (4 average Butts). Figure 1.5 rolls per since some may have two sammies. Plan for 2oz of Sauce per, one ear corn, 2oz Coleslaw and 3oz Beans. Don't go crazy. Only smoke the meat and beans. Butts and beans in the MES, DO BUTTS AHEAD! Pull the pork, bag, flattening for quick cooling, and refrigerate. Day of add Finishing Sauce and reheat to 165. Lots of options there. Smoke the beans day of, you can throw in some Apps if feeling fiesty. Use the GMG for the bird, see recipe below. That's how l would do this. Work smart and do ahead. You want to play, not stand at the  smoker and grill all day..JJ
> 
> *Pit Chicken aka, Roadside Chicken*
> 
> ...


DANG!  I want to throw a party too after reading that!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd do one meat. It makes it easier to plan the proper amounts required. I like to figure 1/3 pound cooked meat per person when serving with sides. Boneless skinless chicken thighs are one of the simplest to do. There is almost no waste and the end product weighs pretty close to the raw. I second the roadside chicken. I just did that for my in-laws wedding anniversary (100 people) and it was a big hit. Served it shredded with slaw and slider buns.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 10, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> DANG!  I want to throw a party too after reading that!


LOL....Thanks for the point Bro. The bird recipe was my attempt to replicate a baste this old black guy put on his chicken. Guy would setup on the edge of any parking lot the owners would allow. A box made of tin roof panels and topped with expanded metal and sizzling half chickens. Great stuff...JJ


----------



## rickplaysbass (Aug 10, 2017)

I think I just might throw down on some leg quarters after reading that. I was leaning towards pulled pork already, so maybe I'll do both.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 10, 2017)

[emoji]129300[/emoji] If I didn't have any spices or seasonings in my house.. just starting from ground zero.. Wonder how much I would pay for all those ingredients to get started? [emoji]128512[/emoji] Just a nightmare if I'm starting out from scratch.. $90.99 for a batch of rub to do $15.90 of chicken.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 11, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> l?
> [emoji]129300[/emoji] If I didn't have any spices or seasonings in my house.. just starting from ground zero.. Wonder how much I would pay for all those ingredients to get started? [emoji]128512[/emoji] Just a nightmare if I'm starting out from scratch.. $90.99 for a batch of rub to do $15.90 of chicken.


Not sure about $90 but if you are broke $5 is a fortune. l think every one of those spices are basic pantry fair, aren't they? Even total Newbie Cooks, in their first apartment, buy most of these their first shopping run...Paprika, Garlic, Onion, S & P? Who don't have them? Cheyenne or Red Pepper Flakes? Unless you can't stand heat one or both are on hand, at least for Pizza. Celery Salt is a component of Coleslaw and a Got To Have in a Bloody Mary with the Worcestershire. Allspice? Ok, a little exotic but, No Bakers in the house? Standard in Pumpkin Pie and Spice Cake. Not to mention Allspice in Pickles, Mulled Cider and many Holiday recipes. Speaking of Holidays, Bell's Poultry Seasoning is a brand that l like but any brand works and found in Chicken and Turkey recipes and common in Stuffing. Bell's is cheaper than the half dozen herbs and spices in it. As l said, Dry Thyme, another basic for Soups and  Gravy recipes, can be substituted.

Now if we were talking, Fenugreek Leaf and Seed, Curry Leaf, Nigella, Brown Mustard Seed, Amchur, and Black Cardamom Pods...I would agree with evaluating if you want to make the investment.  l have all of these on hand for the Indian and Pakistani dishes l make. To my Wife's dismay, I have 3 overhead Cabinets in the kitchen filled with whole spices so they last a couple years.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The recipes l offered are based on what l like and figure most here have on hand. There would be some money spent if you had none of these...But hey, if you open the Spice Cabinet and all you got is Ground Black Pepper and a container of Big Bubba's Butt Magic, Tony's or Lawry's Season All...That will work too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## rickplaysbass (Aug 11, 2017)

Most of that is in my pantry, I'll definitely need to buy some syrup/honey cuz I don't have anywhere near enough for the quantity. Apple juice as well. I think I might knock out a butt this weekend to try out the recipe. Maybe do a few legs too


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm feeding 100+ people this weekend at the 5th annual fowlerville fattie contest and I'm doing 45 pounds of pork butts, and chicken quarters. We will be doing a few briskets and a few other cuts of meat as well but Pork and chicken quarters is 75% of the meat. Cheap and easy. Pork butts were 99¢ a pound on sale, and chicken quarters were 59¢ a pound case price (40 pounds). Can't beat those prices.


----------



## rickplaysbass (Aug 11, 2017)

Geez, I need to find a deal like that on pork. My average is just shy of $2. I can get packers for the same price.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 11, 2017)

rickplaysbass said:


> Most of that is in my pantry, I'll definitely need to buy some syrup/honey cuz I don't have anywhere near enough for the quantity. Apple juice as well. I think I might knock out a butt this weekend to try out the recipe. Maybe do a few legs too


That recipe is quite sweet but good. I suggest adding some Apple Cider Vinegar. I add 1/2 Cup to a full finishing sauce recipe or to taste. It gives some balance and helps cut fat in the meat. Add the Sauce to the pork as needed and don't sweat if there is leftover, it keeps in the refer several weeks...JJ


----------



## rickplaysbass (Aug 11, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That recipe is quite sweet but good. I suggest adding some Apple Cider Vinegar. I add 1/2 Cup to a full finishing sauce recipe or to taste. It gives some balance and helps cut fat in the meat. Add the Sauce to the pork as needed and don't sweat if there is leftover, it keeps in the refer several weeks...JJ



I was picking up that it sounded pretty sweet. Looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## smokinq13 (Aug 14, 2017)

I just got done "catering" a party size of 80 people... and all I have is a MES30in... time is your best friend, smoked meat can be as good reheated as it came out of the smoker as long as you take the right steps... by no means am I a pro or expert at smoking meat but I can try and help if you need anything at all.

*** i did 70 lbs(raw) of pork shoulder for pulled pork, and I had people that you wouldnt think would be getting seconds coming back for thirds and fourths!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2017)

smokinq13 said:


> I just got done "catering" a party size of 80 people... and all I have is a MES30in... time is your best friend, smoked meat can be as good reheated as it came out of the smoker as long as you take the right steps... by no means am I a pro or expert at smoking meat but I can try and help if you need anything at all.
> 
> **** i did 70 lbs(raw) of pork shoulder for pulled pork, and I had people that you wouldnt think would be getting seconds coming back for thirds and fourths! *


This is why I preach 6oz Sandwich Portions and 8-10oz Plated. Initially this sounds like more than average, but short of a Secretaries Luncheon, return trips are the norm. Clients don't mind some leftovers but if food runs short the client looks like a cheapskate...JJ


----------

